# Ah I see why the cancellation terms have changed



## Crazy Pablo (Nov 19, 2017)

Check out other places that have POO.
Drivers are cancelling on POO trips because they are getting ripped by the rider and uber on the % discount sheared between riders and uber while the mug driver drives more K's for less return.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Crazy Pablo said:


> Check out other places that have POO.
> Drivers are cancelling on POO trips because they are getting ripped by the rider and uber on the % discount sheared between riders and uber while the mug driver drives more K's for less return.


Don't get it when you see a ping . It tell you clearly it's a pool trip so why accept it and then cancel it . Why not just declined or ignore the trip request. The thing that I don't like about the Uber pool is that why Uber charge higher commissions when there are more riders . Most paxs don't understand how Uber pool works thinking it's like an UberX ride . But cheaper They Have more riders then stated on the app and want to do multiple drop off but we the driver don't get pay . If they ask you to drop off at a change destination or extra km we dint get paid . Uber is shit .


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

Icecool said:


> Don't get it when you see a ping . It tell you clearly it's a pool trip so why accept it and then cancel it . Why not just declined or ignore the trip request. The thing that I don't like about the Uber pool is that why Uber charge higher commissions when there are more riders . Most paxs don't understand how Uber pool works thinking it's like an UberX ride . But cheaper They Have more riders then stated on the app and want to do multiple drop off but we the driver don't get pay . If they ask you to drop off at a change destination or extra km we dint get paid . Uber is shit .


That's why I've left. For now.....


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Teri12 said:


> That's why I've left. For now.....


.....If you leave me now, you'll take away the biggest part of me
Uh uh uh uh no baby please don't go....

.


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> .....If you leave me now, you'll take away the biggest part of me
> Uh uh uh uh no baby please don't go....
> 
> .


If you leave, at least in my life-time, I've had one dream come true.... I was blessed, to be loved, by Some One as Wonderful As You..... (heard a cover of that in the car tonight ...one of my favourites). I won't leave you John. Just taking a break from daily character assassinations.... in * form.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Who is John Galt? said:


> .....If you leave me now, you'll take away the biggest part of me
> Uh uh uh uh no baby please don't go....
> 
> .


Bread?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Sydney Uber said:


> Bread?


Chicago X

.


----------

